# We traveled from the US and we love Barça



## justsayin11

Hi all,
My family and I are going to our first Barcelona (Barca) game next week.  We're traveling from the US and we'd like to bring a sign to the game that says something like "We traveled from the US and we love Barca!"  It doesn't have to say that exactly, so you can use your creative license to make it sound right in spanish.  It also can't be too many words or it's going to look too busy.
Any suggestions are appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola.

Pues podrías poner algo así como:

*Venimos de EE.UU.*
*Te queremos Barça.*

Pero si realmente quieres quedarte con la gente, entonces deberías ponerlo en catalán:

*Venim dels EE.UU.*
*T'estimem Barça.*

Bueno, ¡que tengáis un buen viaje y que disfrutéis del partido de fútbol!


----------



## justsayin11

Thank you so much Jaime.  We'll absolutely go with the one in Catalan!


----------



## Lurrezko

Venim dels* EUA*!
T'estimem, Barça!


----------



## Jaime Bien

Ok, es verdad, mejor así con estas correciones.


----------



## Agró

Taking advantage from Lurrezko's sentences (així tots contents, esperem):

Venim dels* EUA*!
*US *estimem, Barça!


----------



## justsayin11

Gracias a los dos!


----------



## Jaime Bien

jeje. Ya puestos.

Venim dels* EUA*!
*US A*dorem, Barça!

Es solo una broma, eh.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jaime Bien said:


> jeje. Ya puestos.
> 
> Venim dels* EUA*!
> *US A*dorem, Barça!
> 
> Es solo una broma, eh.


----------



## ernest_

Here is another one:

*Venim dels Estats Units
i ens encanta el Barça!*


----------



## Ssola

I like Ernest's one.


----------



## Kalimi5t

M'apunto a la festa...

*Venim dels EUA!
BARÇA T'ESTIMO*

Rememorant el mític "Urruti t'estimo"
M'ha encantat el joc *US A*dorem


----------

